# Germany



## vindiboy (May 15, 2020)

https://ibb.co/album/Rh8RXp  There was a problem on the Stelplatz, someone was taken Ill . an Ambulance came and they called the ADAC Helicopter, after a while the patient was flown off, an Happening as we call these things, we heard later that the person had a Heart Attack but was OK,  We think FUSSEN is near the end of the Romantic Strasse , there is a super castle nearby DISNEY TYPE  and also the NAZI The Eagles Nest  is in the nearby Mountains. we did not go to that.


----------



## Minisorella (May 15, 2020)

You've brought back some really happy memories from a couple of years back... apart from the heart attack bit of course! Hope the patient is doing well.

I absolutely loved the Romantic Road and all the fairy-tale towns in Bavaria. Yes, Fussen is at the bottom of the route and isn't far from Neuschwanstein Castle, which was the inspiration for Disney's castle and it's easy to see why. We didn't go inside but it was stunning anyway and the walk up in the hills around it gave us breathtaking scenic views of the castle below and the countryside around it. Hope you loved it too.

Are you heading on down to Garmish Partenkirchen and Oberammergau? Both well worth a visit and the parking beside the old Olympic ski jump stadium near GP was great fun. We did the day trip to the top of Germany's highest mountain, Zugspitze in the Bavarian Alps... about 50 euros for all the rail and cable car trips up but worth every penny.

I'm sighing now with all the wonderful memories... it was such a great trip and I'd head back there in a heartbeat. Enjoy the rest of yours


----------



## 1807truckman (May 15, 2020)

When we were down there we visited the castle, walking up to the castle from the stelleplatz in Fussen, unfortunately we were there in the peak season so there was a two hour wait for the English language tour, so we walked around the surrounding area, had a terrific thunderstorm while we were waiting but definitely well worth it.


----------



## jacquigem (May 16, 2020)

Eagles Nest definately worth a visit , great views and interesting history


----------



## barge1914 (May 16, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Eagles Nest definately worth a visit , great views and interesting history


It was just too crowded when we were there. Walked down through the woods and tripped over a number of old fortifications that hardly anyone sees.


----------



## peter palance (May 16, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> https://ibb.co/album/Rh8RXp  There was a problem on the Stelplatz, someone was taken Ill . an Ambulance came and they called the ADAC Helicopter, after a while the patient was flown off, an Happening as we call these things, we heard later that the person had a Heart Attack but was OK,  We think FUSSEN is near the end of the Romantic Strasse , there is a super castle nearby DISNEY TYPE  and also the NAZI The Eagles Nest  is in the nearby Mountains. we did not go to that.


yes ok.  ok.pj. great


----------



## trevskoda (May 16, 2020)

has he left without paying the lecy bill.


----------



## RV2MAX (May 17, 2020)

Apart from Kehlsteinhaus , and The Hotel , all Nazi era buildings have been removed , although there is a bench on the path to Tea House (gone)  that H used to sit on  , (not same bench)  Near Neuschwanstein  is Hohenschwangau , also worth a look .


----------

